# Frontline before or after flea exposure?



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like I have posted way too much for my first day!:redface:

Anyways. I give my dog front line every month. Also about once a month I go on a weekend trip and leave her with a friend. She comes back super tired from playing so hard, and full of fleas. Since vacation almost always is at the same time as front line application, it doesn't bother me too much to just give her the front line afterwards. This lady takes much better care of Perlita than any of the "dog hotels" aka- putting them in a cage, just the fleas is a problem. Should I put on her frontline BEFORE I give her to the friend, or AFTER once she's got the fleas. We just picked her up Tuesday and I gave her front line right away and am waiting until tomorrow (Sat) to give her a bath to hopefully wipe out the rest of the little buggers.

Is this a good method or is it better to give it to her before? I just don't want to give her two doses in a row if she comes back with lots of fleas.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not sure how to answer the before or after question. But after a bath some of those you have to wait for 24-48 hours I believe to apply them so they work. I use revolution from the vets office. I have to wait 24 hours after a bath to apply in order for it to work. 

I personally always make sure my dogs have the flea/tic meds on BEFORE they are exposed to any critters.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Frontline before, Capstar after.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I would go with before.


----------



## Pomworldca (Jan 12, 2012)

As everyone else has stated you should definitely do it before. Keep those puppies healthy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If you know your dog is going to get fleas, do the treatment before. Personally I don't do monthly treatment as it's expensive and not necessary for my pets. They've only gotten fleas twice, once when I had foster cats that brought them in and second when we moved into a house where there was an existing flea problem. Both times I used Advantage Multi or Vectra, and second time I got Capstar which is a one-dose thing to kill the fleas on your pet and is out of their system in about 24 hours.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Agree with 3DogLady...Frontline before, Capstar when you pick the dog up. The Capstar will knock any live, adult, fleas off the dog within a few hours. There was a flea issue at Molly's dog school this summer, I'd give her a Capstar as soon as we got in the car to go home, to get most of them off before going in our house. I vacuumed the car regularly too. When SHE had fleas, I'd Capstar her before going to my mother's house, Mom's elderly cat is allergic to fleas and I didn't want to bring them into her house. 

No baths for 48 hours on either side (before and after) of a Frontline application.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would say before.


----------



## SassyCat (Aug 29, 2011)

It doesn't really matter but the dog would appreciate if you applied FL before as it would prevent the extremely unpleasant itching. In case of ticks, definitely before as to prevent deadly diseases which kill pure blooded dogs on regular basis. I apply it on monthly basis just because of ticks, one random flea is no trouble but a single tick bite could turn deadly.


----------

